

Speak.js - Browser based Text-to-Speech JavaScript library - katsuyan
http://www.katsuyan.me/posts/7

======
rorrr
Here are the actual links instead of the shitty blog spam:

Demo: <http://syntensity.com/static/espeak.html>

Code: <https://github.com/kripken/speak.js>

~~~
kennu
The "shitty blog spam" (as phrased by parent) claims that their fork is the
official one:

<https://github.com/katsuyan/speak.js>

~~~
katsuyan
As it is stated, it is 'official fork' which is also stated in README of the
original kripken/speak.js. It has no intention of claiming the fork as 'the
official speak.js'.

